
To keep data safe, companies must recruit more women in cybersecurity - laurex
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/women-in-cybersecurity-1.5321005
======
jimmyvalmer
Misleading title. Better title: To keep data safe, companies must recruit more
women __and men __in cybersecurity.

Summary: Silicon Valley (HBO) Episode "The Lady" (2015)

Richard: All right, but just to be clear, our top priority is to hire the most
qualified person available.

Dinesh: But it would be better if that person was a woman, even though the
woman part of that statement is irrelevant.

